# uterine sounding



## mmallick (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the appropriate code to use for uterine sounding?  This was done 2 weeks after a hysteroscopic septum repair 
(58560, 0 follow up days) for septated uterus.  Would I use an E&M code? or 57800?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

This is just an E/M code.  Part of an examination post surgery.


----------

